# The Best Smiley Request Ever



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like to request this smiley be added to the list of current ones on the site.







For obvious reasons, it is the best.

I request the tag :Epic:


----------



## Raika (Aug 8, 2010)

I vote yes!!


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 8, 2010)

I want.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

YAY!


----------



## YayMii (Aug 8, 2010)

AWESOME.

The only problem I have with it is that it doesn't really fit with the other ones, because it has a different look IS FULL OF EPIC.

Also: WHO THE F*** VOTED NO?


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 8, 2010)

The more smileys the better IMO. Give me what you got!


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 8, 2010)

No.


----------



## zeromac (Aug 8, 2010)

And what emotion would that smiley convey?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> And what emotion would that smiley convey?


Epicness.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 8, 2010)

hell yes!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 8, 2010)

YES! SO much!


----------



## Fudge (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, but only cause I want more smilies


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 8, 2010)

found these


----------



## YayMii (Aug 8, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> found these


Those don't really fit with the other 'Temp smilies.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 8, 2010)

I want these:
http://www.bitgamer.com/pic/smilies/stupid.gif
http://www.bitgamer.com/pic/smilies/beer2.gif
http://www.bitgamer.com/pic/smilies/mbounce.gif
http://www.bitgamer.com/pic/smilies/consoles/wii.gif
http://www.bitgamer.com/pic/smilies/consoles/nds.gif
http://www.bitgamer.com/pic/smilies/consoles/gba_i.gif


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 8, 2010)

We need a coolface. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who's with me?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2010)

Personally I feel like we have enough smileys on the temp. And we should only introduce ones that reflect new hardware like the 3DS and so on. I haven't seen a single smiley in this thread that I like anyway by the way.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

Twenty votes yes

Five votes no



I think that the Temp has spoken.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 8, 2010)

Like we need anymore /b/ inspired content around here.
I'm not feelin' it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like to request this smiley be added to the list of current ones on the site.







For obvious reasons, it is the best.

I request the tag :Epic:


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

22 yes

6 no


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 8, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> 22 yes
> 
> 6 no



You are counting the votes up like this is some sort of democracy.

We are far from that.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now you know how to use the face.


----------



## Gore (Aug 8, 2010)

absolutely not


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 8, 2010)

mabe....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

The right eye looks odd.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 8, 2010)

YES IT THE BEST.


----------



## Gore (Aug 8, 2010)

okay here's what bothers me, you're requesting ":epic:" showing you clearly have no idea where it comes from therefore don't know why we don't need it


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> okay here's what bothers me, you're requesting ":epic:" showing you clearly have no idea where it comes from therefore don't know why we don't need it


Precisely.

:Awesome Face: just seemed long.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## KirovAir (Aug 8, 2010)

It MUST be :awesome:.

The smiley describes, awesomeness ofcourse.


----------



## Devin (Aug 8, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Personally I feel like we have enough smileys on the temp. And we should only introduce ones that reflect new hardware like the 3DS and so on. I haven't seen a single smiley in this thread that I like anyway by the way.



Where is the XBOX 360 smilie?

We have  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but no :yayxbox:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

Brian117 made one (and IMO it didn't look bad), but, well, he got banned, so the smiley wasn't added.

And neither was the  smiley that ProtoKun7 made sometime ago, though I don't know why.


----------



## XLarge (Aug 8, 2010)

whatever, just hotkey it


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 8, 2010)

I voted yes. We need this emote!

We also need this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have a mthrnite smiley, so why not a p1ngp0ng smiley?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 8, 2010)

My thoughts on this entire thread can be summed up with this:


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

Why Vulpes?? I likeeezzzz the smiley!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 9, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I voted yes. We need this emote!
> 
> We also need this one:
> 
> ...



Everyone listen to this man, he is obviously some kind of smiley genius!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice smiley!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like to request this smiley be added to the list of current ones on the site.







For obvious reasons, it is the best.

I request the tag :Epic:


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADD IT NOW!!


----------



## Seyiji (Aug 9, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is something to support...the retarded meme bullshit not so much


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

How did we live without this smiley? :Epic:


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 9, 2010)

Why on EARTH would 15 vote "no"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If they don't like it, they don't have to use it.
Or maybe...

They're just afraid we'll overuse it just like we did to creep.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

I voted yet
Now make a cat boy emoticon


----------



## Elritha (Aug 9, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Why on EARTH would 15 vote "no"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I voted no simply because I'm not a fan of it. If every smiley was added we'd have a very cluttered selection.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't wanna be a stick in the mud, but I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in enough places on this godforsaken place we call the internet as it is. I don't feel like seeing a ton lamers using it left and right just 'cause it's there...

Ah, what the hell. I vote yes.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 9, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Ah, what the hell. I vote yes.


YEAH YOU USED THE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EMOTICON I MADE.

On-topic: I don't understand why there shouldn't be more, as long as the new ones match the theme of the current ones.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I don't understand why there shouldn't be more.


And I don't understand why there _should_ be more.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm impartial, but I must ask:  Why not?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Brian117 made one (and IMO it didn't look bad), but, well, he got banned, so the smiley wasn't added.
> 
> And neither was the  smiley that ProtoKun7 made sometime ago, though I don't know why.
> For one thing, the 3DS as it is may not even be the final design.
> ...


Better than having to hotlink every time.

Whether this is implemented or not, we need


----------



## signz (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow... Yeah, why not adding more and more stupid unneccessary ugly smileys?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 10, 2010)

3DS smiley is probably the only one we really need rite now.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 10, 2010)

Enjoy this Smileys! Cool!


----------



## Devin (Aug 10, 2010)

All should be considered.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 11, 2010)

I voted yes cause its awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

In the* Red* Corner, lolface!





In the *Blue* Corner, a complete and utter FAIL.



			
				AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Enjoy this Smileys! Cool!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is a small inconsistency in the lolface smiley. The mouth is kinda straight on the left side.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Stop double posting.


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 11, 2010)

Should be 8D instead of :awesome:. Also, 't should be bigger, it's hard to see the epic-ness of the eyes and mouth.
I vote for this one:


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like to request this smiley be added to the list of current ones on the site.







For obvious reasons, it is the best.

I request the tag :Epic:


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

There have been so many times now that I've wanted to use :epic: but it did not exist.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 13, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original image has that as well. I decided to keep it.


----------



## Daizu (Aug 13, 2010)

If there's gonna be an awesome face smiley I want a troll face one too. =(


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 13, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> If there's gonna be an awesome face smiley I want a troll face one too. =(


----------



## Daizu (Aug 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Daizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If there's gonna be an awesome face smiley I want a troll face one too. =(



Yep, that's the one. Proposition TROLL.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 13, 2010)

The reason why it looks so different from the other smileys is because of the black mouth, and eyes.
I have sort of fixed this, and imo, it looks better and fits better here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Original: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Compare: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm not sure about the eyes though...
Anybody?


----------



## 754boy (Aug 13, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Where is the XBOX 360 smilie?
> 
> We have
> 
> ...



We demand this!!!


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

I vote yes on epic it rocks


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 15, 2010)

Is better has YAYSNES for SNES games!


----------



## YayMii (Aug 16, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> The reason why it looks so different from the other smileys is because of the black mouth, and eyes.
> I have sort of fixed this, and imo, it looks better and fits better here
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, you made it brighter than the other smileys.
I'm going to make a more fixed'd version later.
(Please don't make it, I want to make it. Ignore the wavyness of the text.)


----------



## Advi (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the tag :awesome: would be better.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 17, 2010)

Advice Fox said:
			
		

> I think the tag :awesome: would be better.


We discussed this and I thought that it would be too long. But if it's what the people want, LET THEM HAVE AWESOME!




However, according those who outrank me... -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-






EDIT:

lol, 107 - 27


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 17, 2010)

Pikachu Smileys! ==>


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 17, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Pikachu Smileys! ==>


That is the single cutest thing I've ever seen on this site.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd prefer one of these


----------



## mark520 (Aug 17, 2010)

Certainly, it should be added. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lalala... Continue to play my *Dingoo A-330 handheld game console* . A wonderful friend.

*link removed


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 17, 2010)

where is :yaygameboy: or :yaygba: or :yaygb:
what happened to the greatest handheld of all time


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 17, 2010)

mark520 said:
			
		

> Certainly, it should be added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr?!


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 17, 2010)

If we're adding smileys, Can I request that this one be added too? I've encountered several topics on the boards where it would have been helpful.






Obvious code is :fu: yeah, maybe a bit rude by board standards but there have been some real trolls around here lately.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 19, 2010)

@Blaze163: That's way too big, and posting that is kinda trolling in itself.

Anyways...
I fixed up the face. I added transparency (not sure if it was already there), I fixed the border colors of the eye (from tijntje_7's edit), and resized it to match the other emoticons. I also put a small touch-up in the eye that makes it look a tiny bit better (EDIT: Oh, the small modification I made didn't really change it at all. Oh well, it still fits in better).




Comparison:
from original: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






from tijntje_7's edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(my emoticon is first)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like to request this smiley be added to the list of current ones on the site.







For obvious reasons, it is the best.

I request the tag :Epic:


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 20, 2010)

This smileys is very nice!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> The reason why it looks so different from the other smileys is because of the black mouth, and eyes.
> I have sort of fixed this, and imo, it looks better and fits better here
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do? Vote YES for epic.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

Why is it not yet approved?


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 20, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Why is it not yet approved?


staff:"im thinking,im thinking.....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 20, 2010)

Until I get a fox emote:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2010)

I disagree.
I hate the :awesome: smiley. It isn't :awesome:.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 20, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Until I get a fox emote:


You could make one?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 24, 2010)

Think smiley!  ==>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viking smiley ==> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The man with cigarette => 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chatting smiley ==> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dead Smiley ==>


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 24, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> @Blaze163: That's way too big, and posting that is kinda trolling in itself.
> 
> Anyways...
> I fixed up the face. I added transparency (not sure if it was already there), I fixed the border colors of the eye (from tijntje_7's edit), and resized it to match the other emoticons. I also put a small touch-up in the eye that makes it look a tiny bit better (EDIT: Oh, the small modification I made didn't really change it at all. Oh well, it still fits in better).
> ...



Nice, better than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeh, the transparency, I did actually add that...
But it was in the 2nd version of my fix, and I was too lazy to upload it ^.^
Thanks for fixing the fixed version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (o.o?)


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 28, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Like we need anymore /b/ inspired content around here.
> I'm not feelin' it.


Everybody's just ignoring the wisdom of mthr here.
Though I see your point, Awesome Smiley represents more than just /b/
It represents something truly awesome.
No troll face though, that would be way too much /b/ for the temp.


----------



## Trulen (Aug 28, 2010)

/b/.  In _MY_ GBAtemp?

I have a friend who brings /b/ things IRL and on facebook.

Every time this happens, I have an almost uncontrollable urge to punch him in the face. 
Though I'm terribly nonviolent, so his face has been saved many times.


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it needs to be made a bit better first... The eyes and the mouth are too sharp...


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 28, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> I think it needs to be made a bit better first... The eyes and the mouth are too sharp...


^ This


----------

